# Home theater speakers to pc



## n_crazyreds (Aug 16, 2011)

I have 5.1 home theater speakers and sub woofer with me with open wires like this







these were directly connected at the back of the home theater system, i want to know the cheapest way to connect these speakers and woofer to my pc without the home theater system.


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Welcome to TSF :wave:

Sorry to say but in all probability you're SOL. Typically speakers with those type wire connectors are passive - i.e. do not have an internal amplifier. So they need some type of amp to drive them. Your PC doesn't have that. Your best and cheapest solution would be to buy a used 5.1 receiver like One of These and 3 pair of THESE to go from your PC's sound card to your new receiver.


----------

